# Building Out of the Back Video (Coaches)



## Kai Werring (Oct 18, 2016)

Video I made about the importance of building out of the back. Vital in teaching players the art of possession. Positioning is crucial, and that is the foundation of all my drills. Put the players in positions to succeed, there technical abilities will do the rest. 

Please like / subscribe / comment if you see fit.

Thanks & enjoy.


----------

